# morbo



## qbnaenmiami

Can someone please tell me the meaning of morbo in the following sentence... it's found in an article from a Mexican newspaper

_Al publico le gusta mas ver el chisme, el morbo, y mucha gente preferira ver a Lorena Herrera, que a 14 chavos preparandose para cantar._

(It is refering to the shows Big Brother VIP and La Academia)


----------



## lazarus1907

Según la RAE, itnterés malsano por personas o cosas.


----------



## Sofia29

Según el DRAE:

*morbo**.*
(Del lat. _morbus_).*1.* m. *enfermedad* (ǁ alteración de la salud).*2.* m. Interés malsano por personas o cosas.*3.* m. Atracción hacia acontecimientos desagradables. 
A mi hermana le encanta ver películas con mucha sangre. Pero para mí son demasiado morbosas...


----------



## CatStar

Given the explanations from lazarus and sofia, it´s probably something along the lines of morbid curiousity?


----------



## lazarus1907

Nearly. Morbo means literally "disease", and we also had expressions like "curiosidad morbosa" (curiosidad enfermiza) y "gusto morboso por". But probably because it has been used often to refer to sexual activities and preferences, its meaning has changed to something that has almost a positive connotation.


----------



## qbnaenmiami

Thanks for the input...

I think Lazarus1907 has come close to what I was looking for, this article is talking about the reasons why one reality show has higher ratings than another... it appears to me that they are possibly talking about sexuality, or sexual undertones...


thanks again


----------



## juramaca

Muchas personas usan en Mexico la palabra morbo con la implicacion de la predileccion hacia desnudes, sexualidad, lascividad.




Yo solo se que no se nada.
(me la robe de Socrates, ahora es mia)


----------



## qbnaenmiami

Thanks Juramaca,

I think you hit the nail on the head...


----------



## gavi

Yo siento que la palabra "morbo" se referirá casi invariablemente a una forma "puerquita" "cochinita" de pensar en algo o de ver algo.


----------



## mariposita

Here in Spain, morbo can sometimes mean *kinky/kinkiness*.


----------



## PANITA4LIFE

I would transalate morbo as bliss


----------



## Janis Joplin

juramaca said:


> Muchas personas usan en México la palabra morbo con la implicación de la predilección hacia desnudez, sexualidad, lascividad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo solo sé que no sé nada. (Sería mejor yo sólo sé que *nada sé*...pero bueno puedo estar equivocada)
> (me la robé de Sócrates, ahora es mía)


 



¿De verdad? Yo sólamente a los españoles les había oído usar morbo con connotación sexual.

"Los hombres velludos me dan morbo"

Pero en México no, generalmente se refiere a curiosidad morbosa.

"Los periódicos amarillistas explotan el morbo de la gente"


----------



## PANITA4LIFE

Para mi sentir morbo no es nada malo.  I do relate it to a "sexual" define, but I think at one time or another we all feel morbo.  I had not seen it define other situations before today....lol


----------



## xOoeL

> Yo solo sé que no sé nada. (Sería mejor yo sólo sé que *nada sé*...pero bueno puedo estar equivocada)
> (me la robé de Sócrates, ahora es mía)



En España siempre se ha traducido esa frase como "Sólo sé que no sé nada", no entiendo la corrección.


----------



## Soy Yo

I have seen in the Spanish ("relax" / sex) classifieds that people advertise themselves as interested in "morbo." I took it to mean "kinky" in that context.


----------



## PANITA4LIFE

xOoel:

Yo tampoco no se nada (he,he).  No era ninguna correcion.  Solamente que para mi sentir morbo es algo normal.  Hay algunos que definieron el morbo como una palabra sucia y yo estoy en desacuerdo.  Pero cada cabeza es un mundo.  El ser morboso si ya es se mañoso.  Es como en todo tomar alcohol no es nada del otro mundo; ser alcoholico - ya o sea que onda?


----------



## xOoeL

Estoy de acuerdo contigo.
Lo de la corrección iba por Janis Joplin, que ha corregido a juramaca en una frase que siempre la he oído tal y como la escribió juramaca.


----------



## Janis Joplin

xOoeL said:


> En España siempre se ha traducido esa frase como "Sólo sé que no sé nada", no entiendo la corrección.


 
En Lógica (proposicional) cuando hay doble negación es igual a una afirmación, entrar en un debate sobre esto sería motivo para otro hilo ¿no? tendríamos que meternos en el hecho de que la Lógica es un lenguaje abstracto que quiere analizar los razonamientos y entonces habría quien dijera que estos conceptos lógicos no deberían aplicarse porque el idioma no es un lenguaje artificial... Yo trato de evitar las dobles negaciones cuando es posible, como en este caso en que digo *Sólo sé que nada sé*, pero es mi preferencia personal.

Pero ya que mi aclaración de "puedo estar equivocada" no funcionó entonces me retracto ¿te parece?


----------



## Soy Yo

Me parece que si siempre evitas o tratas de evitar las dobles negaciones vas a andar diciendo cosas que no parecen "normales."


----------



## PANITA4LIFE

On that note:  I wrote a "poem" sometime ago and sometimes what I write in one language I like to transalate into the other.  This is what I came up with.
 
comments..........?
 
 
Invitame a la fiesta de tu morbo
Donde arde la passion
Cual tomenta de fuego 
 
 
Entice me to the feast of your bliss
Where passion burns
Like a storm of fire


----------



## PANITA4LIFE

esto me recuerda demi papa que dice

"no nado nada porqueno traje traje"

hay que reir un poco


----------



## xOoeL

Janis Joplin:
Claro que es tu preferencia.
Claro que sé Lógica proposicional.
Claro que juramaca estaba hablando en español.
Claro que esa frase siempre se ha dicho con la doble negación.
Claro que la doble negación se interpreta como simple negación.
Claro que sólo estaba diciendo que no entendía tu corrección.
Claro que no tienes que retractarte.

Pero las conversaciones NO se acaban hasta que NO se dice la última palabra. (Claro que el segundo "NO" es expletivo)   
(Claro que NO tengo NADA en tu contra)


----------



## PANITA4LIFE

bueno pero no se enojen


----------



## xOoeL

No me enojo, de verdad.  Si he puesto muchos guiños para dejarlo claro, pero es que la Lógica proposicional no es buena para modelar el uso del lenguaje natural (y eso es de primero de carrera).

Es que tampoco trae esto para poner corazoncitos que dejen claro que lo digo con toda la buena intención, para explicar que no es natural ni necesario hacer eso. 

(corazón)(no te enfades)(no es nada personal)(flor)(carita feliz)


----------



## Soy Yo

Es interesante lo que ha dicho Janis puesto que en inglés no se acepta la doble negación pero la gente inculta [EEUU] debe ver lógica en:

I don't have no money.
"Morbo" doesn't make no sense."


----------



## Janis Joplin

Soy Yo said:


> Es interesante lo que ha dicho Janis puesto que en inglés no se acepta la doble negación pero la gente inculta [EEUU] debe ver lógica en:
> 
> I don't have no money.


 
Una de las grandes recomendaciones que nos hacen es "pensar en inglés" antes de hablarlo pero es difícil pues crecimos "pensando en español", ¿no será eso una de las causas por las que sucede esto que ejemplificas?


----------



## xOoeL

No, no es por eso.
En EE.UU. llevan mucho tiempo usando la doble negación sin que el español tenga nada que ver.
Piensa por ejemplo en la famosa canción de Sina Simone (Ain’t got no home, ain’t got no shoes...).
Un saludo.


----------



## Soy Yo

Bueno, no sé si te entiendo, Janis...pero lo que estaba tratando de decir es que no es tan innata la idea de "negación única" puesto que un error muy común entre los angloparlantes "incultos" se ve en "I don't have no money." "That don't make no nevermind." "My daddy don't never give me no money." Y esto es entre aquellos cuya lengua nativa insiste en sólo una palabra negativa en una oración sencilla. La doble negación supongo que es una tendencia "natural." Te recomiendo que no la resistas puesto que es "lo correcto" en tu idioma.

Volviendo al tema: "morbo" parece que tiene que ver con el apetito sexual....


----------



## xOoeL

Estoy de acuerdo con Soy Yo.
Aunque nos estamos saliendo del tema...


----------



## PANITA4LIFE

lo que pasa es que el Español es muy bonito porque es muy "adornado" el Ingles no es tanto es mas.......infomal? no muy elegante y en verdad que lo hablamos mejor los que lo tenemos como segunda lengua que los que son de raices americanas.


----------



## Soy Yo

PANITA4LIFE said:


> lo hablamos mejor los que lo tenemos como segunda lengua que los que son de raices americanas.


 
Them thar's fightin' words, Panita!!  No te creas.


----------



## PANITA4LIFE

soy yo:

ha, ha, ha, ha, hay PERDON!!!  No pero por mi parte, esa es mi experiencia.  Yo la verdad ni Español ni Ingles.  Los dos los se a medias pero me doy a entender.  Decia un amigo que con poder decir "tengo hambre y no tengo dinero" con eso era suficiente en cualquier idioma.  

Pero porque nadie me ayudo con mi poema???


----------



## mariposita

Volviendo al tema... Este domingo, estaba mirando Operación Triunfo (Spain's version of Pop Idol/American Idol) y un miembro del jurado (el malo, por supuesto) dijo a uno de los concursantes que no iba a ganar porque el concursante no tenía morbo. 

En este contexto lo entendí como "lado oscuro"--a dark side, sex appeal--es decir que esta persona es tan positiva y aparentamente inocente que parece un poco infantil y, así, aburrido. Así que casi parece más "malsano" no tener, por lo menos, un poco de morbo--es decir interes por lo "malsano".

Creo que el RAE se ha quedado atrás respecto al uso cotidiano de esta palabra.


----------



## PANITA4LIFE

Mariposita:

muy buen punto....me facino

SI SEÑORES!!!! HAY QUE TENER ALGO DE MORBOOOOO.....

NO PASA NADA.


----------

